# Dell U2312HM flimmert!



## Bonham (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir gerade den Dell U2312HM zugelegt doch die Freude wehrte nicht lange, denn es gibt ein Problem.

Der Monitor wurde heute geliefert und natürlich sofort angeschlossen 
Zur Zeit hängt er an meinem Notebook und ist via VGA angeschlossen. Als das erste Bild kam konnte ich erstmal nicht glauben was ich sah...
Der Monitor flimmert sehr stark, doch zunächste dachte ich noch, dass die Frequenz nicht richtig eingestellt sei.
Das war schnell getan doch das Bild flimmert fröhlich weiter.

Liegt es nun an dem Monitor oder an der VGA-Anbindung oder doch an was Anderem?
Wisst ihr da was?

MfG


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

hast du ne möglichkeit, bei einem anderen pc zu testen?


----------



## 4LI4Z (25. Januar 2012)

Ja, ich würde den Monitor auch mal erst an einem anderen PC testen.
Wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht einfach Ganantie beanspruchen.


----------



## Bonham (25. Januar 2012)

Nope, sieht gerade schlecht aus.
Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre der HDMI-Port am Lappi aber es wurde kei Kabel mitgeliefert und bevor ich loslauf und eins kaufe wollte fragen ob jemand was weiß.


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

ja dann würd ich es per hdmi versuchen


----------



## mattinator (25. Januar 2012)

Flimmern von LCD's am VGA-Port von Notebooks habe ich in der Fa. in Serie gesehen, denke das es daran liegt.


----------



## Bonham (25. Januar 2012)

So, flimmern ist weg und ich weiß nicht wieso.
Ich hab den Monitor Testhalber an an den Laptop von nem Freund angeschlossen: kein flimmern.
Da dachte ich mein Rechner wäre Schuld. Also gegenproben und siehe da, alles i.O.
Keine ahnung was da war aber es ist weg und ich kann den Monitor jetzt ohne Bedenken enpfehlen!!


----------



## dj*viper (25. Januar 2012)

vllt wars nur ein wackelkontakt vom stecker oder lappi...

naja hauptsache es geht


----------



## Verox (25. Januar 2012)

also meine 2 u2312hm flimmern nicht . Aber dein Flimmern könnte vll dran liegen wenn du aufm Lap Linux benutzt. Die haben gerne mal ne Schwäche bei ext. Monitoren ... wenn nicht dann wars wohl nen wackler.

jut. 

kann ihn /sie auch nur empfehlen. Hab die 2 baugleichen auch seit gestern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind richtig gut. Nur das IPS Glitzern nervt bei wirklich weißen Untergründen wie hier nen bisschen wenn mans nicht kennt.
"Schlieren beim Zocken" konnte ich ein wenig feststellen. Aber das geht auch. Wäre kein Grund IPS jetzt zu verdammen, auch weils minimalst ist.


----------



## Bonham (26. Januar 2012)

So wie es ausschaut liegt es am Stomnetz. Ich wohne zur zeit in einem älteren Studentenwohnheim und als ich den Monitor zu ersten mal angeschlossen hatte lief gerade der Kühlschrank. Beim 2. mal war er nicht an. Richtig schlimm war es als ich den Wasserkocher eingeschaltet hab.
Ist jedenfalls ne echt komische Kiste aber ich denke mal der Monitor ist ok.



Verox schrieb:


> Nur das IPS Glitzern nervt bei wirklich weißen  Untergründen wie hier nen bisschen wenn mans nicht kennt.



Das ist mir auch seh stark aufgefallen, aber ich denke mal daran gewöhnt man sich.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Januar 2012)

> So wie es ausschaut liegt es am Stomnetz. Ich wohne zur zeit in einem älteren Studentenwohnheim und als ich den Monitor zu ersten mal angeschlossen hatte lief gerade der Kühlschrank. Beim 2. mal war er nicht an. Richtig schlimm war es als ich den Wasserkocher eingeschaltet hab.


 
Geht bei euch nur eine Stromleitung in die Wohnung? Wenn nein, dann teste doch mal ein paar andere Steckdosen durch.


----------



## Bonham (28. Januar 2012)

Da ich zur Zeit in einem Wohnheim wohne, und das Gebäude auch zu diesem Zweck gebaut wurde, gehe ichmal stark davon aus, dass es nur eine Leitung pro Zimmer gibt.
Aber das Problem hat sich sowieso schon gelöst, es war der VGA-Anschluss.
Zum glück hat mein Notebook noch einen HDMI-Anschluss, so kann ich per Adapter den DVI-Eingang am Monitor nutzen.
Und nun ist das Bild so wie ich es haben will 

 Aber auf jeden Fall Dank e für die Mithilfe beim klären!


----------

